# Bad idea to connect both sub pre-out and front speaker out to subwoofer?



## danniman2002 (Sep 16, 2010)

Until now i have been using only 2 speakers and a sub, that was set up using the subwoofer crossover (reviever -> sub -> frontspeakers), but i just got some new speakers that i want to use in a surround, so that i can get the full experience when watching movies with 5.1 tracks.
I thought it would be a good idea to let the receiver handle the crossover, so i rewired the system.
Now the system is connected as shown below:

_Reciever — (RCA) —> Subwoofer
[*]Receiver — (Speaker cable) —> Speakers_
When i listened to music with the old 2.1 setup it sounded MUCH better since the subwoofer also blended in, but i was missing the surround channels in movies and games.

*My 4.1 hardware setup:*
Receiver: Marantz SR4500
Speakers: Scandyna Minipod (SB)/The Drop (Front)
Sub: SVS PC12-Plus (old version/525 W RMS BASH amp)
Sources: Computer (toslink), PS3 (Toslink), Airport Express (minijack-RCA stereo)


















*Source output settings:
*Computer audio card: Set to output DD5.1/Dolby Pro Logic/Dolby Digital Live
PS3: Set to output DD5.1

*The problems:
*The sub is only activated when the receiver is fed with a DD/DTS 5.1 signal.
If the receiver is fed with 2.0 track, then the sub will not be activated

*What i would like:*

To listen to music in stereo/multichannel stereo and also have the subwoofer playing (by using the crossover in the sub)
To be able to listen to a DD/DTS 5.1 track from the computer/PS3 without missing out on the 0.1 channel
Maybe be able to use the 7.1 inputs in the receiver for PCM HD audio in the future if i should upgrade my soundcard at some point (Not a requirement, but could be nice to have)

*My solution/theory/question*
My theory is that to get the best from both worlds (stereo and surround) is to let the frontspeakers go through the sub LPF/HPF to blend in the sub in stereo AND connect the sub pre-out on the receiver to RCA input on sub to also be able to get the LFE channel in DTS/DD5.1 and then set the receiver to “Large Fronts, Small Surround and Subwoofer enabled” in the setup menu.

Is it safe to connect it this way? Is there a reason why i shouldn’t? I really don’t wan’t to break anything by connecting it wrong


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

danniman2002 said:


> Until now i have been using only 2 speakers and a sub, that was set up using the subwoofer crossover (reviever -> sub -> frontspeakers)


So you were using the high level speaker input (banana) terminals on the subwoofer, then speaker wires out from sub to LR speakers?
Does the SVS sub speaker level output have a passive high pass filter?

I would not connect in way you suggested both speaker wire and RCA to sub.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

danniman2002 said:


> Now the system is connected as shown below:
> 
> _Reciever — (RCA) —> Subwoofer
> [*]Receiver — (Speaker cable) —> Speakers_


No, If I am reading you correct you have to disconnect the rca and only use the speaker level connections on the back of the sub. You cant use both connections on the sub at the same time.


----------



## danniman2002 (Sep 16, 2010)

Yes, I think you were reading me correct. 
I was thinking about connecting both the subwoofer pre-out (LFE channel) on the amp to the low-level input on the subwoofer (RCA) to get the LFE track from movie (Dolby Digital and DTS) and connect the speaker output on the amp to the speaker cable input on the subwoofer, then connect the front speakers to the subwoofer high level output using speaker cable as well to keep the bass when listening to for eksempel stereo. After reading through the Marantz manual it seems that the subwoofer is mostly disabled except when the amp is fed with a Dolby Digital 5.1 or DTS signal.
So i thought i would get the best from both world so to speak by connecting both RCA and speaker cables.
I know the manual says that if i put it in CS2 mode, then it will be enabled, but i just dont like how music sound this way, and the sub signal also seems very weak. I have gone back to how it was originally set up (amp -> sub -> speakers) and i think it sounds way better in music mode. I haven't had time to test movies yet. I just have an idea i might lose the LFE from DD/DTS signals.


----------



## danniman2002 (Sep 16, 2010)

Additionally i just found this in the manual:
If i'm interpreting this right, then if the speakers are set to large the LFE will be sent to the front speaker output, which is fine except when using the 7.1 input (which i might do at some point to get HD audio from for example a blu ray player). Then the subwoofer input will go directly to the subwoofer pre-out instead of mixing in with the front channels. This is also a reason why i think about connecting both pre-out and speaker output on the amp to the sub.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have no idea if your receiver has this but on my Onkyo there is a setting that allows you to send the LFE through the mains as well. "Mains + LFE"

But yes, setti ng the speakers to large is a good start given your using the speaker outputs to the rear of the sub and then letting the subs internals to set the LPF


----------

